# Holly's Journal



## Akirkley (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey everybody! I posted an introduction post a while back. I wanted to update some of you on Holly's training. She's doing so good!

We moved her cage to a better spot. She gets a good bit of interaction a day, but also has a lot of time to herself. She's away from the TV (which I don't think she liked being in the same room with it.) She just recently has decided that she trusts us enough to hop on our hands for treats!










She even trusts my 7 year old (who is actually her owner.)









My daughter has been working with her a lot. Talking with her daily, and making sure that Holly knows her voice.

She's doing really well. We keep the training to about twice a day right now. We're about to go on vacation so I'm hoping we don't have to revert back and start over with her when we get home. Thankfully, my mother-in-law will watch her for us and we'll train Mother-in-law on how to care for little Holly while we're gone.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad she's doing so well! I don't think that she'll regress at all while you're on vacation  

I look forward to hearing more about her!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Sounds like Holly is doing wonderfully!


----------

